# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Α/Τ ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ (D-85)

## pantelis2009

*ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ* *D** – 85*  

Όταν ο ναύτης αρμενιστής Λεωνίδας Φύσσας έχει κέφια και είναι κάτω από τις έμπειρες οδηγίες του καπετάνιου Κουτσομιτόπουλου Παναγιώτη και ο καιρός έχει δύναμη 11 μποφόρ, τα αποτελέσματα φαίνονται στις φωτογραφίες. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι τραβηγμένες σε άσκηση γύρω στο Φεβρουάριο του 1983 κάπου κάτω από την Ρόδο, άγνωστο από ποιόν. Πρέπει να ανήκουν στα αρχεία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, όπως και πολλά από τα παρακάτω στοιχεία. 
Ήταν τόσο πετυχημένες, που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν στις αφίσες της Ναυτικής εβδομάδας του 1984 και μία απ` αυτές έγινε γραμματόσημο την ίδια εποχή. 
Το Α/Τ «Σφενδόνη» είναι Α/Τ ατμού, τύπου FLETCHER (Βέλος – Λόγχη – Ασπίς, είναι πλοία του ιδίου τύπου).
Ναυπηγήθηκε στις Η.Π.Α το 1942 με το όνομα AULICK. Στις 21 Αυγούστου 1959 παρεδόθη στην Ελλάδα, μετά απ` τον εκσυγχρονισμό του και εντάχθηκε στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό το Φεβρουάριο του 1960. Από τότε το Α/Τ «Σφενδόνη» πήρε μέρος σε πολλές αποστολές και σε όλες σχεδόν τις Εθνικές ασκήσεις, με πλήρη επιτυχία. Διακρίθηκε σαν ένα από τα πιο καλοσυντηρημένα και ταχύτερα αντιτορπιλικά του στόλου μας. Το πλοίο είχε δυνατότητα για εκτέλεση ναυτικών επιχειρήσεων μεγάλης χρονικής διάρκειας και αντιμετώπιση αεροσκαφών, πλοίων επιφανείας και υποβρυχίων. 
Οι περισσότερο ενδιαφέρουσες από τις γενικές ιδιότητες του πλοίου ήταν: 
Μεγάλη δύναμη πυρός, μεγάλη ταχύτητα και ακτίνα ενέργειας, καθώς και μεγάλες δυνατότητες αντιμετώπισης βλαβών κατά τη μάχη. 
Το ολικό μήκος ήταν 114 μέτρα, το μέγιστο πλάτος 12 μέτρα και το μέγιστο βύθισμα ήταν 5,1 μέτρα. Η πρόωση του ήταν 60.000 H.P (πρόσω) και 12.000 H.P (ανάποδα). Η μέγιστη ταχύτητα του έφτανε τα 35,5 μίλια. Με την ταχύτητα αυτή η ακτίνα δράσης του ήταν 1100 μίλια. Στον οπλισμό του έφερε: 
4 πυροβόλα των 5 ιντσών, 3 δίδυμα πυροβόλα των 3 ιντσών, 2 πυροβόλα των 50mm, ανθυποβρυχιακές τορπίλες ή Τ/Λ για πλοία επιφανείας και βόμβες βυθού. 
Με το ίδιο όνομα στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό έχουν δράσει τρία πλοία 
Το πρώτο ήταν μία ατμοημιολία 220 τόνων (κατασκευασμένη στη Γλασκόβη το 1857). Το 1860 χρησιμοποιήθηκε για ανεφοδιασμό της ευρισκόμενης στη Συρία Ελληνικής μοίρας. Μετά από δύο χρόνια έλαβε μέρος στον αποκλεισμό του Ναυπλίου και μετονομάστηκε σε «Ναύπλιο». Εκποιήθηκε το 1896. 
Το δεύτερο ήταν ένα τορπιλοβόλο 390 τόνων (κατασκευάστηκε στο Λονδίνο το1907). Πήρε μέρος στους πολέμους του 1912 και του 1917 – 1922. Επίσης έλαβε μέρος στο Β` Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο. Το 1945 παροπλίστηκε. 
Το τρίτο πλοίο ήταν το Α/Τ για το οποίο μιλάμε. Το 1943 υπέστη μεγάλες βλάβες με το στόλο του Ειρηνικού. Μετά χρησιμοποιήθηκε για λίγο σαν εκπαιδευτικό και στη συνεχεία εντάχθηκε πάλι στο στόλο του Ειρηνικού. Πήρε μέρος σε πολλές επιχειρήσεις. Σε μια από αυτές, το Νοέμβριο του 1944 στο LEYTE υπέστη ζημιές στην πλώρη και στη γέφυρα από επίθεση Ιαπωνικών αεροσκαφών, με αποτέλεσμα να χάσουν πολλοί τη ζωή τους. 
Μετά την ανακατασκευή του ήταν το μόνο FLETCHER με στρογγυλεμένη γέφυρα που έγινε και το κύριο χαρακτηριστικό του. Τον Απρίλιο του 1945 στις Φιλιππίνες έλαβε μέρος στην απόβαση στη νήσο MINDANAO και μετά μπήκε σε εφεδρεία. Για τη δράση του στον Ειρηνικό πήρε πέντε μετάλλια. 
Μετά από μεγάλη προσφορά και θητεία στο Ελληνικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό, παροπλίσθηκε στις αρχές της δεκαετίας 1990. Θα ήταν μεγάλη παράλειψη να μην αναφέρω λίγα άτομα που θυμάμαι από τότε που υπηρέτησα με τη σειρά μου 82Γ ΕΣΣΟ, που είναι οι κάτωθι: 
Πλοίαρχος Κουτσομιτόπουλος Παναγιώτης, ο Ανθυποπλοίαρχος Μακρής, ο Αρχικελευστής Κανάκης, οι Κελευστές Κουτσιμπής, Κουντούρης, Αντωνόπουλος, Γκιώνης, Βελούδης, και οι Ναύτες Φραγκούλης, Ραπάνης, Κουτσούνης, Βασιλάκης, Κωλέτης, Ποκουλάκης, Τσομπανάκης, Δελληγιάννης, Κουκουράκης, 
Σταυρουλάκης, Στάβαρης, Μεγαγιάννης, Λιεπούρης, Μικιρντισιάν, Φύσσας, και Στόλης. 
Εύχομαι σε όλους όπου και αν βρίσκονται να είναι καλά. 

AT_Sfendoni1.jpg
AT_Sfendoni2.jpg
AT_Sfendoni3 copy.jpg

----------


## plori

Φανταστικές φωτογραφίες !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## No Name

Τι θυμήθηκες pantelis2009 τότε και εγώ ήμουν μέσα (στον ασύρματο ), ήταν μάλλον (αν θυμάμαι καλά) ¶σκηση  ΄΄ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ΄΄ και πρέπει να είχαμε μαζί και λίγους δοκίμους από ΣΝΔ ,σαν εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι στην Ν. Ρόδο.

----------


## Ellinis

Απο τις φωτογραφίες που απεικονίζουν το τι σήμαινε να ταξιδεύει κανείς με αυτά τα μυθικά πλέων βαπόρια.

Θυμάμαι όταν πρωτοείδα τη φωτογραφία, σε ένα πίνακα σε μια είσοδο του πεντάγωνου.... έμεινα και τη κοίταζα άναυδος!

Όσο για το Σφενδόνη, ίσως και λόγο της διαφορετικής του γέφυρας, μου ήταν το πιο συμπαθές από τα τέσσερα αδελφάκια (που στην πραγματικότητα ήταν 6, μιας και υπήρξαν και τα ΚΙΜΩΝ, ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ που είχαν παροπλιστεί νωρίτερα).

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε no name μήπως ήσουν και σύ 82Γ εσσο, όπως το αδελφάκι μου;

----------


## esperos

> Απο τις φωτογραφίες που απεικονίζουν το τι σήμαινε να ταξιδεύει κανείς με αυτά τα μυθικά πλέων βαπόρια.
> 
> Θυμάμαι όταν πρωτοείδα τη φωτογραφία, σε ένα πίνακα σε μια είσοδο του πεντάγωνου.... έμεινα και τη κοίταζα άναυδος!
> 
> Όσο για το Σφενδόνη, ίσως και λόγο της διαφορετικής του γέφυρας, μου ήταν το πιο συμπαθές από τα τέσσερα αδελφάκια (που στην πραγματικότητα ήταν 6, μιας και υπήρξαν και τα ΚΙΜΩΝ, ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ που είχαν παροπλιστεί νωρίτερα).


Αγαπητέ  Ellinis,  τα  αδελφάκια  ήταν  πραγματικά  6

ΑΣΠΙΣ,  ΒΕΛΟΣ,  ΘΥΕΛΛΑ,  ΛΟΓΧΗ,  ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ,  ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ.

Όσο  για  τα  ΚΙΜΩΝ  και  ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ  νομίζω  πως  ήλθαν  αργότερα  από  Γερμανία  πρώην  Ζ...

----------


## sv1xv

> Οι φωτογραφίες είναι τραβηγμένες σε άσκηση γύρω στο Φεβρουάριο του 1983... Ήταν τόσο πετυχημένες, που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν στις αφίσες της Ναυτικής εβδομάδας του 1984 και μία απ` αυτές έγινε γραμματόσημο την ίδια εποχή.


Χμμ, περίπου... Όντως η τρίτη φωτογραφία χρησιμοποιήθηκε για μια βινιέτα (διαφημιστικό που μοιάζει με γραμματόσημο αλλά διατίθεται δωρεάν και δεν αντιστοιχεί σε ταχυδρομικό τέλος). Εκδόθηκε για τη Ναυτική Εβδομάδα, 1-8 Ιουλίου 1984. Το έχω στη συλλογή μου και ίσως αξίζει να το σκανάρω. Να συμπληρώσω ότι έχει εκδοθεί γραμματόσημο με το Α/Τ Λόγχη (D-56) το 1967 και με το Α/Τ Βέλος (D-16) το 1968.

----------


## Ellinis

> Αγαπητέ Ellinis, τα αδελφάκια ήταν πραγματικά 6
> 
> ΑΣΠΙΣ, ΒΕΛΟΣ, ΘΥΕΛΛΑ, ΛΟΓΧΗ, ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ, ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ.
> 
> Όσο για τα ΚΙΜΩΝ και ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ νομίζω πως ήλθαν αργότερα από Γερμανία πρώην Ζ...


Έχεις δίκιο, αν δεν κάνω λάθος η διαφορά που είχαν το ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ και ΘΥΕΛΛΑ ήταν οτι είχαν κρατήσει και το 5ο πυροβόλο που στα άλλα είχε αντικατασταθεί από τα δίδυμα Α/Α.

Από τη Γερμανία εκτός των ΚΙΜΩΝ και ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ είχαμε πάρει και κάνα δυο ακόμη Fletcher που χρησίμευσαν ως πηγή ανταλλακτικών και δεν πήραν ελληνικό όνομα. Ενα από αυτά αργότερα βυθίστηκε ως στόχος.

Το ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ στα τελευταία του χρησίμευε ως εκπαιδευτικό και έτσι το είχα φωτογραφήσει στην Κέρκυρα. Παροπλίστηκε το 1992 και μετά από 5 χρόνια το τραβήξαν στην Αλιάγκα για να διαλυθεί.

sfendoni stern.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

Η βινιέτα της Ναυτικής Εβδομάδας 1984 που σας υποσχέθηκα παραπάνω.

----------


## N/ΤΗΛ 85Δ

ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ. ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΡΑΓΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ Α/Τ ΛΟΓΧΗ? Η ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΤΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΣΕΩΣ.

----------


## pantelis2009

φίλε Ν/ΤΗΛ 85Δ αν διάβασες απο την αρχή, είχα τον αδελφό μου μέσα και γι' αυτό είχα τόσα στοιχεία και φωτο. Μεθ' αύριο θα ανεβάσω και τον θυρεό που ζητήσατε :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως σας υποσχέθηκα μία φωτο με τον θυρεό του Α/Τ ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ D85 και μία ακόμη φωτο από το άλμπουμ του αδελφού μου με το θρυλικό Σφενδόνη και την κορδέλα απο το καπέλο του. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

sfendoni1_d85_hi.jpgΠροσωπικά μου άρεσε περισσότερο η πιό μοντέρνα γέφυρα που απέκτησαν τα Fletcher κάπου στην δεκαετία του '50. Γιά άγνωστο λόγο το ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ διετήρησε το σχέδιο της αρχικής η οποία από ό,τι έχω ακούσει,ανακατασκευάστηκε αφού είχε καταστραφεί από επίθεση καμικάζι στον Β΄Π.Π. Ίσως εκεί να είναι η εξήγηση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

FGS  Z1.jpg'Ενα γερμανικό Fletcher το Ζ1 που η σχέση του με την Ελλάδα ήταν ότι βυθίστηκε στο Κρητικό Πέλαγος ως στόχος το 1979 από το γερμανικό υποβρύχιο  U29. Τα γερμανικά Fletcher που πήραμε λίγο αργότερα ήταν σε καλύτερη κατάσταση από τα δικά μας κ περισσότερο χρησίμευσαν σαν πηγή ανταλλακτικών.

----------


## Ellinis

To ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ φωτογραφημένο στην Κέρκυρα γύρω στο 1990. 

sfendoni bow.jpg

Το πλοίο είχε δει αρκετή δράση στο Β' Π.Π. στο θέατρο επιχειρήσεων του Ειρηνικού. Συμμετείχε σε παράκτιους βομβαρδισμούς, ανθυποβρηχιακές αποστολές, πήρε μέρος στη ναυμαχία του Leyte στις Φιλιππίνες κλπ Όπως ανέφερε ο φίλος Β.Χ., στις 29.11.44 και ενώ ήταν στον κόλπο του Leyte δέχτηκε επίθεση από εξι αεροσκάφη ένα από τα οποία χτύπησε με το φτερό του τη γέφυρα και μετά κατέπεσε στο κατάστρωμα μπροστά της με αποτέλεσμα να εκδηλωθεί πυρκαγιά στον 2ο πυργίσκο. Από τα θραύσματα της έκρηξης σκοτώθηκαν πολλοί από όσους βρίσκονταν στη γέφυρα και κόντρα γέφυρα. Συνολικά 31 άτομα σκοτώθηκαν, 64 τραυματίστηκαν και ένα δηλώθηκε αγνοούμενο. Οι επισκευές κράτησαν για τρείς μήνες.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ασπρομαυρη φωτογραφια  του Α/Τ ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ D-85 εν πλω  στις αρχες τις δεκαετιας του 70,   παρεμεινε δε σε υπηρεσια μεχρι τον Οκτωβριο του 1992 και ηταν το τελευταιο απο τα αντιτορπιλλικα κλασης Fletcher που  παροπλισθηκε     

_ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ D-85.jpg

----------


## leo85

Δεξαμενισμό στη μόνιμη του Ν.Κ το 1982.

Α.Τ ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ 5-10-1982.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν δεν έχεις εσύ τέτοιες .....ποιος θα έχει!!!!!!!!!!!! :Surprised: .
Θέλουμε και άλλες από μέσα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν δεν έχεις εσύ τέτοιες .....ποιος θα έχει!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> Θέλουμε και άλλες από μέσα.


Eγκρίνω κ επαυξάνω! :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SFENDONI D85.jpg Πηγή: Πολεμικό Ναυτικό

Είναι ωραίο να βλέπεις πολεμικό σε μεγάλο σημαιοστολισμό κ μάλιστα όταν αυτό είναι ένα Fletxher.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ στη Ναυτική Εβδομάδα του 1960. Το πιο ξεχωριστό από τα Φλέτσερ, λόγω της στρογκυλεμένης του γέφυρας.

12302211.jpg
Από την ιστοσελίδας της Βιβλιοθήκης της Αυστρίας

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ στη Ναυτική Εβδομάδα του 1960. Το πιο ξεχωριστό από τα Φλέτσερ, λόγω της στρογκυλεμένης του γέφυρας.
> 
> 12302211.jpg
> Από την ιστοσελίδας της Βιβλιοθήκης της Αυστρίας


 Σε μιά εποχή που έβαφαν τα πλοία απόβασης σε 2 τόνους του γκρι όπως το διακρινόμενο Ο/Γ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μοντελο του_ _Α/Τ ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ D-85_ _σε κλιμακα 1/350_ _το μοντελο προερχεται απο το συναρμολογουμενο κιτ της εταιριας  Tamiya η οποια δινει την δυνατοτητα κατασκευης του αντιτορπιλικου  USS Fletcher  DD-445  με την μορφη που ειχε στον Β'Παγκοσμιο πολεμο, οποτε για να μετατραπει σε Α/Τ_ _ ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ χρειαστηκαν   "μετασκευαστικες εργασιες"

_P7020658s.jpgP7020664s.jpgP7020661s.jpg_

_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολύ ωραίο μοντέλο του παλαιότερου Fletcher που είχαμε με την στρογγυλευμένη αρχική γέφυρα.

----------

